

How Environment Can Boost Creativity - cgtyoder
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/09/how-environment-can-boost-creativity/379486/

======
PeterWhittaker
Dim light, ambient noise, a little wine, and, if it suits you, write by hand.
Shuffle around when stuck.

That's the thesis, anyway. FWIW. YMMV.

